# St Andrews and East Neuk of Fife: Wild Camping spots closed.



## brimarhs (Mar 31, 2015)

My wife and I have just completed a weekend proving run in our Approach Autograph 750 motorhome around St  Andrews and the East Neuk of Fife, an area we know very well having lived and camped in the area for over 20 years. We tried sites shown on the new app for this IPad which is excellent,by the way. I list below our findings.
East Sands,St Andrews. Many m/homers and caravaners use this all year round. There is a sign at the entrance stating no overnight camping. This has largely been ignored in the past particularly in the winter.when we left in the evening there were 4 or 5 motorhomes settled for the night. I do not think we would have been bothered as it was before 1 April when parking charges begin. As a bit of background info, my wife tells me she has seen a piece on another site on the Internet about a gathering of over 60 motorhomes and caravans being on this site, overwhelming the toilet, rubbish and other facilities. I gather this has angered the local authorities and led to a more rigid enforcement. 
Kingsbarns. Drove down to beach car park which is very isolated and only a couple of cars present but there was a recently erected sign saying no overnight camping.
Drove a few miles further to Cambo, where there is a very spacious layby, but again a very large newly erected sign re no overnight caravans.
Near to Kilrenny. App shows a single space near a caravan park. Absolutely innacessable for my size of van.
Finally drove to Anstruther harbour car park. This is a great spot, very close to where one can purchase what is widely acclaimed to be the best fish supper in Scotland if not the UK. The main car park is clearly no use for o/n on legal and manoeuvrering grounds, but we stopped o/n in the car park at the far end of the harbour opposite the Fisheries Museum.  Marked out for cars, coaches and buses and the signage did not mention overnight. This is a charging car park between 8am and 6.30pm after April 1st. On Sunday morning the park quickly started to fill with cars and minibuses so we left quite early.
So to sum up, wild camping in the East of Fife has become problematic and one should not take some of the points on the App for granted.
Hope this is useful info.

Regards

Brimarhs


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Mar 31, 2015)

We had scottish meet at St andrews this year with no probs, no mess left either, even cleaned the place up from all the old pallets that were lying around, I know the sign your talking about too. No problems there 10 motorhomes right up the end.

Kings barns, went there 2 weekends ago spent fri and  sat night there no problems atall, again I see the small half hearted no camping sign there too, still had no problems whatsoever, 2 motorhomes parked up in the far corner..

Not as problematic as you may think, I know what your talking about but car parks in town centres and harbours We personally wouldn't camp at we prefer places a bit more quiet


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates ...

Regarding Kingsbarns and Cambo, did the signs that you mention reference any Traffic Regulation Order or bye-law?

If not, then they are not enforceable.


----------



## Don (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes I think its easier for the council to erect the signs as a deterrent and not following it up with the relevant traffic regulations order, just like what they've done at North Berwick.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Mar 31, 2015)

We have used the Kingsbarns site before and after the signs, the beach parking at St Andrews too. I have to say that I would not be moved off these sites unless there was an enforceable sign forbidding overnight  parking, or a policeman, a very persistent policeman, asked me to.


We have to dig our heels in unless we want to go the way of the English motorhomers who meekly  move off sites with heads bowed and tails firmly wedged between the legs, when some lackey asks them to move.
And I say to my English cousins, you are very welcome to come to Scotland, where motorhomers are much more resilient and have the RS McCalls to tell Mr busybody to feck off, you may even want to stay, and vote 'yes' at the next referendum.:cool1:
seamus.


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2015)

brimarhs said:


> Finally drove to Anstruther harbour car park. This is a great spot, very close to where one can purchase what is widely acclaimed to be the best fish supper in Scotland if not the UK. The main car park is clearly no use for o/n on legal and manoeuvrering grounds, but we stopped o/n in the car park at the far end of the harbour opposite the Fisheries Museum.  Marked out for cars, coaches and buses and the signage did not mention overnight.
> Brimarhs



As you approach Anstruther you come down a hill and you will see a small road on the bend. It is rather narrow BUT with wheels on the curb we got our SWIFT down there. No restrictions. Stepping stones across the harbour to the chip shop. Small piece of grass which is owned by a local guy. As I was standing talking to him our dog seized the opportunity for a number 2. No parking meters. Used mainly by locals who know it's there






We really enjoyed our 3 nights here and before anyone says anything they were not consecutive ..

..


----------



## alcam (Mar 31, 2015)

seamus said:


> and have the RS McCalls


you may have to explain that one to our 'English cousins' Seamus


----------



## Micky Richards (Mar 31, 2015)

alcam said:


> you may have to explain that one to our 'English cousins' Seamus



I made the assumption it was the English version our "Town Halls" :raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Mar 31, 2015)

I really must stop using that term ( I almost said term of endearment) but we are not at that stage yet!


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2015)

fftopic:  ..  :king:


----------



## brimarhs (Apr 3, 2015)

*Signs*



POI Admin said:


> Thanks for all the updates ...
> 
> Regarding Kingsbarns and Cambo, did the signs that you mention reference any Traffic Regulation Order or bye-law?
> 
> If not, then they are not enforceable.



No, neither sign mentioned Traffic Regs. The brand new sign at the big layby at Cambo is very large with black lettering. Interestingly, If you enter from the north there is no sign, but we continued South to turn round and return to the layby to achieve a better position, when we could not miss the sign when approaching from the south.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you ...


----------

